# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  El 78% de los norteamericanos confian en la energía nuclear para el futuro

## Jonasino

> Viernes, 03 Abril 2015 
> 
> El Nuclear Energy Institute (NEI) de Estados Unidos ha publicado una consulta nacional sobre opinión pública donde se recoge que la mayor parte de los estadounidenses son partidarios de la energía nuclear, y consideran que es una tecnología importante para el futuro.
> 
> El NEI ha dado a conocer una última encuesta llevada a cabo por Bisconti Research en marzo de 2015 donde queda reflejado que la mayor parte de los estadounidenses defienden la energía nuclear. Este apoyo es particularmente fuerte en el sur y en la mitad oeste del país, donde se están construyendo cinco reactores nucleares, señala NEI.
> 
> El 68% de los encuestados señalan que apoyan el uso de la energía nuclear "como una de los caminos para asegurar el abastecimiento eléctrico de Estados Unidos". En una encuesta similar llevada a cabo el pasado año este porcentaje era cinco puntos inferior, con el 63%. En la consulta de este año, el 76% de los habitantes de la mitad oeste del país son partidarios de la energía nuclear y este porcentaje se amplía en el sur, con el 71%.
> 
> El 78% de los encuestados consideran que la energía nuclear es importante para el futuro. Junto a este apoyo a la energía nuclear, la nueva encuesta muestra un notable incremento en los últimos años de la percepción pública de la seguridad nuclear. Así, el 79% de los encuestados consideran que las centrales nucleares estadounidenses con seguras. En dos encuestas anteriores llevadas a cabo en 2014, el porcentaje era menor, con un 70%.






Fuente: http://www.nei.org/News-Media/News/N...r-Nuclear-Ener

----------


## NoRegistrado

Muchos me parecen.
 A ver si hay otras encuestas para comparar, porque el currículum de la dueña de Bisconti, es un poco peculiar.
http://www.bisconti.com/prinstaff.HTML

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> el currículum de la dueña de Bisconti, es un poco peculiar.
> http://www.bisconti.com/prinstaff.HTML


Ay,ay,ay....

"Si aparece una noticia negativa o que no interesa no la discutas ni contradigas. Ataca a la fuente desprestigiandola o sembrando dudas sobre ella" 
(Dr.Joseph Goebbels)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Goebbels era tan voluble, manipulador y mentiroso que tiene frases para todos:

“Miente, miente, miente que algo quedará, cuanto más grande sea una mentira más gente la creerá.” 
―Joseph Goebbels

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> “Miente, miente, miente que algo quedará, cuanto más grande sea una mentira más gente la creerá.” 
> ―Joseph Goebbels


Muy bueno Miguel. Encima en verso.
Con afecto. Jonasino

----------


## NoRegistrado

No soy tan fino como para haber buscado el verso.
Igual.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

